# travelling to Phoenix - attractions?



## Maxadia (16 Feb 2013)

Heading there next week...anything with a military slant of importance that I should really check out while I'm there?

Thanks.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Feb 2013)

Send a PM to  Muskrat89.


----------



## mariomike (16 Feb 2013)

RDJP said:
			
		

> Heading there next week...anything with a military slant of importance that I should really check out while I'm there?



You may wish to visit this.

Arizona Military Museum:
http://www.azdema.gov/museum/famousbattles/famousbattles.html
5636 E. McDowell Rd., Phoenix, Arizona


----------

